# Buckeye Lake



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

The water temp as of last night was 43-44 deg. The lillipads are finally startin to break surface in good amounts. I went last night and caught bout 10 keeper crappie (released) some big gills and a perch. Id try minnows by now but don't have any and I downsized my jig and inch.
Is anyone goin out and goodluck,
Kyle

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## clarkpba (Jul 17, 2010)

It Looks like it will be a few weeks till i can get out there again. I've been really thankfull for all the help i've received from the guys on here. I know my father in law had a great time when we made it out there.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

KW - I fished today in the cold and wind - Crappie really slowed down. I had 13 hits caught 9 with 5 keepers. Two of the crappie were 13 1/2 inches. All were caught on minnow but you basicly had to put the minnow in there mouth for them. They didn't want the bass minnows they were perferring the smaller crappie minnow.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

We went I got bout 10 keepers off docks and aluminum ramps. But friends got a few

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I also went 18 inches deep and a tiny jig. Caught some big gills and 15 inch bass aswell

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Hang in there guys.A few short weeks from now we'll all be too busy cleaning the catches to post about them.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Let's no keep em out of buckeye too many were took earlier lol expcet saugeyes/cats/wipers

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I fished for the eye's in some tried and true spots 1 hit = no fish ouch in the cold but I will be back out tomorrow hopefully I find the hungry fish lol


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

I will be out there tomorrow as well. On Friday, we got nearly nothing at Buckeye - just an eye here or there. 

My guess is it will stay that way for a few more days with the cold front, but who knows.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Where and what do u guys fish with for those eyes I can nvr catch them on purpose (except trollin)

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

Pretty much anywhere at Buckeye from the bank will work. People throw twister tails, crank baits, stick baits and use live bait for the eyes. Usually, if nothing hits in the first 20 minutes, people move on. 

I've seen fish caught everywhere in the last 10 days. But, it has been very spotty at best. One here, one there, nothing consistent. Hours go by with nothing, then one fish, then hours with nothing. 

I think the saugeye run is a couple weeks away. That said, I am NOT an expert on fishing at Buckeye. At this point, it is hit or miss for me too. The people that have it truly dialed in generally will not post in an open forum. They will only pass word via PMs, or off forum emails. 





KWaller said:


> Where and what do u guys fish with for those eyes I can nvr catch them on purpose (except trollin)
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I live on the lake and can just about catch anything on purpose includin wipers but saugeyes always find a way to eat my jig for crappies lol

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

I am learning how to catch wipers. To be honest, until a couple of weeks ago I considered them a waste of time. Then I watched a guy fight one and he gave me a tip on how to catch them - now I am a wiper junkie.

That said, there is nothing I would rarther catch than a saugeye. Like you, I don't have the patterns nailed down yet, but I am learning. 

There is a theory that fish are "desensitized" if they see the same lure over and over again. The theory started at the really good bass lakes in the south where there are lots of guides all using the same presentation. 

I wonder sometimes if that is why people don't catch more saugeyes- with everyone throwing a green or pink twister, the fish get desensitized. 

At least that is a good way for me to rationalize my failures! 





KWaller said:


> I live on the lake and can just about catch anything on purpose includin wipers but saugeyes always find a way to eat my jig for crappies lol
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Lol I believe it but I don't see many people on boat fishin wipers but I go wherever the shad are jumpin and plentiful and use a white lipless crank or stick bait and cast and hope to get lucky. I also learned the wavier the better.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

All fish will tell you what they want if you just pay attention.Saugeye & wipers have a mind of their own compared to crappies & others.Crappies & others are easier to pattern but the eye & wiper are more specific in their wants.I have killed the eyes & wipers one day on a certain pattern & the next day have to throw everything short of the whole tackle bag at them till I find what they want.Don't spend a lot of time in an area or with a presentation if it isn't producing,change and mix it up constantly till you zero in on their desires.As the water warms more,top to bottom not just the surface temps,they will be a lot easier to pattern.Guys would be amazed at what I have caught them on at times,baits & presentations you'd never imagine works at times.You just have to put the hours in to reap the benefits.Always log everything down in a journal or book for future reference because after a while you can pretty much review the years past & fit weather elements & time of year to pattern them a lot faster.Don't forget a detail no matter how small or irrelevant you think it is because every little detail matters & aids you in the end.Also waves do matter as already stated as does all things in the mix.Pay attention to everything & jog it down,you'll catch little things along the way that will eventually mean you go home with a limit or nothing at all.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

bottom bouncer with a harness or hard plastics till I run out of gas. Thats pretty much my pattern unless im shivering on shore then its whatever killingtime is throwing cause I pretty much fish out of his tackle anyways


----------



## deer_turkey328 (Feb 27, 2008)

Heading out tonite up at the ocean. Hope to get something, anything at all, dont care at this point...Been soooo completely stressed out, I need to get some fish on and forget about some crap. Hope to see some of you there this evening..Tony


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

jshbuckeye said:


> bottom bouncer with a harness or hard plastics till I run out of gas. Thats pretty much my pattern unless im shivering on shore then its whatever killingtime is throwing cause I pretty much fish out of his tackle anyways


if anybody wants to make extra money just take jshbuckeye with you because he will lose all his jigs sooner or later and then charge him for each lure. dont be afraid to mark it up 200% on him he will pay it. i have got a 2 year old boy that cant wait to go fishing and jeff is good practice for when that day comes.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

How'd everyone do today

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I didn't make it out today but I did watch a lot of fishing on tv. Hope this is the last of the cold fronts and it starts to warm up from here. Ready to really get into the crappie again like I did a week ago.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

KWaller said:


> How'd everyone do today
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


How did you do?



sent from my HTC evo


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Caught bout 20-25 keeper sized crappies today so didn't to too bad

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## clarkpba (Jul 17, 2010)

Not having a boat of my own really sucks when it comes to getting over there to fish. I'm kinda at the mercy of either my father in law or a guy i work with to go out. Its about a 45 minute trip for me to get there and i cant quite talk myself into making that trip to fish from the shore and fight with everyone for the few prime spots. Plus i don't keep any of the fish for myself so thats another reason its hard to convince me...lol. 

If anyone would like some company please feel free to contact me. You can keep all of the catch. I'm along for the fishing and companionship. Who knows maybe we can teach each other new tips and tricks and increase our fishing knowledge.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

we had a 12ft jon boat and a 3.5 hp motor for sale on the market but someone may buy it 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

That is nearly the exact set up I have if I can get the motor running. On Buckeye, it should be big enough. 



KWaller said:


> we had a 12ft jon boat and a 3.5 hp motor for sale on the market but someone may buy it
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## deer_turkey328 (Feb 27, 2008)

Got a few on minnies last week, and one on a hair jig, but had to put it inside their mouth for them to take it..lol....Going up on tuesday i hope, but man i really wanna get out in a boat up there soon. Cant wait for the warm up to come and stay!...good luck all..Tony


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Have u been fishin by the bridge n honey creek or where. We just recently got a 14 ft jon and a 9.5hp for it and I love it. I was catchin them good around docks on the weekends.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## crazyekickinit (Feb 19, 2011)

I'll be hitting up Buckeye with some crappie minnows Thursday morning. Any of you cats plan on being out there?


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

hey kw,i heard at bobs out door supply today ,that yesterday (sunday )there was a bass tourment at buckeye,9 boats,and it took 20lbs of bass to win it,you heard anything ?


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow they must of been able to keep 20 fish lol I've seen tournys in prime time and weight don't even go over 8 lbs for 5 fish so I think tht could of been false but I saw a few boats but to no success. I heard bout it to. I caught a 15 inch bass n the canal Friday. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

a friend of mine was out there yesterday also and he sent me a pic. of one he caught that would go about 4lbs and a 13 in.one


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Post that pic dillon Basser would love to see it.


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

wish i could i don't know how to do it.


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

sorry guys made a mistake on that fish,ijust talked to the guy who sent the pic,he sai it really was only about 2 1/2lbs.


----------



## crazyekickinit (Feb 19, 2011)

I got a question for anyone who can answer... there are docks across the channel on the east side from the honey creek rd. shoreline spot that look like they don't belong to anyone in particular (entrance is on TWP Rd. 79). Am I able to use them to park and put a kayak in?


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice fish no doubt


----------



## Ferg11 (May 20, 2010)

how do you catch fish in buckeye?


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

crazyekickinit said:


> I got a question for anyone who can answer... there are docks across the channel on the east side from the honey creek rd. shoreline spot that look like they don't belong to anyone in particular (entrance is on TWP Rd. 79). Am I able to use them to park and put a kayak in?


Almost all docks at Buckeye,even in canals are state owned & leased privately by a lottery system.Thus they are private,you are not suppose to be on them unless you lease it.The person leasing it may permit you to do what you want but it would involve asking them.Usually they live within site of the dock in areas you mentioned.I would stop & ask the closest cottage or house to the dock,they may be able to help you.But I wouldn't just park & do it otherwise you may have an irate person on you soon.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Tht lot is going to be a housing edition and every one puts there boat n there I've seen bass noats put in there

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow nice bass I caught one two years ago off the dock tht was 6 lbs and I got one last year n a pond tht was 8lbs but I love tht canal ur n too crappie fish in I no the last cove by the big yellow house n the canal is a good spot 2

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## deer_turkey328 (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice early season bass huh. I didnt realize that there were that many bass in there but every year I go fishing up there i always run into a few samll ones and im not even coming close to targeting them.....I remember as a kid we had a cottage at custards point and we spent all spring and summer up there. Man good times were those, anyway, first bass I ever caught I was probably 11 or 12 and caught a 5 lb lm on a crome plated fatso out of my uncles bright yellow boat...lol......remember those fatso's anyone? Those were great crankbaits in my opinion...tony


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

The bass and perch really starting to boom n buckeye I think 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

KWaller said:


> The bass and perch really starting to boom n buckeye I think
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


after makeing a few phone calls on sundays tourment the story i was told that the 2 guys that won it had 10 bass that weighted 19lbs 10 oz.and they also caught a total of 32 keeper bass.thats a good day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I know the 2 guys that wacked them sunday. It is true they caught the heck out of them. They are very good fisherman and do well around here in all the bass tourneys. Nice job Brian and Jim way to start the season!


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

as cold as it was sunday i think they did a great job!!!!!!! all that seten the hook kept them warm !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

The perch booming would be great news. Even though saugeye and wipers are more fun to catch, I would rather catch perch because they are my favorite to eat.





KWaller said:


> The bass and perch really starting to boom n buckeye I think
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

